# Wild beardie



## Kitah (Apr 20, 2011)

I went to visit my grandparents near the gold coast today and saw this guy basking on the rocky edge of one of their garden beds.. I actually asked them if it was real, because they often have rather lifelike ornaments outside. I borrowed their canon 350D and took a few quick shots  I was quite happy to see this guy, I've never had the chance to take photos of a wild beardie before


----------



## adfel (Apr 20, 2011)

He's soooo pretttyyyyy..... I love seeing them in the wild... such beautiful creatures we have here in oz!!!


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 20, 2011)

he is so proud of his beard lol cute haha
cheers for sharing


----------



## sookie (Apr 20, 2011)

So that's where squish disappeared to.hahahahahaha.i have never been lucky enough to see one roaming around wild,doing it's thing.the pics are awesum and so close.do you think i would be able to print from those pics?very computer illiterate.....sorry.


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Apr 20, 2011)

What a good find! A very proud looking beardie, good photography too!


----------



## Kitah (Apr 21, 2011)

I was so glad to see this guy  The first time I saw a wild beardie, it was perched on top of a fence post, and as soon as I tried to approach it, it ran off. This guy was quite content for my hand to get within 10cm of him 

Sookie, did you want to print these pics, if so what for? I can email them to you if you like, or these might be suitable, depending on what you wanted to do with them


----------



## XKiller (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice photos, I see beardies alot around the Gold coast. Nerang state forrest is absutley full of them... there useully alot darker and alot more cranky, they constanty charge at me if i get to close to them.


----------



## lisa5 (Apr 21, 2011)

You're so lucky to be able to see one like this. Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 21, 2011)

Did a great job of taking those pics


----------



## Torah (Apr 21, 2011)

nice !


----------



## sookie (Apr 22, 2011)

Laminate them and hang them on my cool rep wall in my room.nothing sinister or freaky deaky.....like im not gonna cover myself with honey and roll around in them.......hahahahahahaahah.i just like collecting pics on my harddrive and printing the best.if that's cool?


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 22, 2011)

Most people like bright coloured beardies, but with the right style of dark patterns on them, I prefer the duller type


----------



## falana1 (Apr 22, 2011)

there the one i been look for (not wild ones)do you all know of any1 sell them with yellow mouth.


----------



## LizardLady (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow Kitah, your use of the "borrowed" camera has really milked the subject for all it's worth! Nice work on a rather pleased specimen! Thank you for sharing!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## Kitah (Apr 22, 2011)

LizardLady, thanks  I love it when I get the opportunity to use a dSLR! 

And Sookie, I apologize if it sounded like I thought you were up to something dodgy. I just meant if it was for something small, these images would probably be big enough, but if you wanted to do something and enlarge them, I could send you bigger files. If you do want a bigger copy of the pics, just PM me with your email address and I can send them through if you like.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 22, 2011)

> there the one i been look for (not wild ones)do you all know of any1 sell them with yellow mouth.



Central beardies (_Pogona vitticeps_) have a pink mout, while Eastern Beardeds (_Pogona barbata_) have a yellow mouth, both are available and bred by numerous people although more so the Centrals.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 19, 2011)

Just browsing and happened across this thread, so thought I might add a few comments.

The yellow mouth lining of Eastern Bearded Dragons is in stark contrast to the black colour to be found at the back of the oral cavity around the throat. I reckon it is to make them look like they can swallow objects a lot larger than they can - might make a would be aggressor think twice that way.

I agree that the pics are excellent – spot on focus, great composition and subject. The animal in question has only just shed (not quite finished actually) and so the full details of the markings can be seen. The light colouration would indicate that it has reached its preferred body temperature. When basking to try and heat up, they work their pigment cells so that they go quite dark on the dorsal surface, because dark colours absorb more radiant energy than light ones (all else being equal). They will also change their colour to match the background for camouflage purposes. So on a dark grey tree or log they will likely be dark, whereas on light sand… you get the picture.

As a generalisation, Eastern Bearded Dragons are not as inclined to allow themselves to be handled as are Central or Western Beardeds, which will climb up an arm and happily perch on a shoulder as you walk around (in time and with some training). The lizard in the pics, which looks to be female, is unusual to the degree she has become accustomed and tolerates human presence.

Thanks for posting and sharing. It is truly one of life’s joys to be able to observe wild wildlife (lol) close up!

Blue


----------

